# LOVELY PIRANHA,ANYONE HAD ONE?



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

HI IVE BEEN AROUND ON THIS SITE FOR A SHORT WHILE BUT NEVER SEEN THIS PIRANHA ,WHEN U GUYS TALK ABOUT BLACK PIRANHA I NORMALLY SEE RHOMS BUT NEVER ONE OF THESE,IVE GOT THIS PICTURE FROM ONE OF MY BOOKS ALTHOUGH IT DOES SAY IT IS VERY RARE AND CALLED SERRASALMUS NIGER ,BUT WOW IT IS A GOOD LOOKIN FISH AND WOULD LOVE ONE


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I seen a post a couple days ago with that name and yes it is beautiful, i gotta see if i can get my hands on something like that!!!!!


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

just noticed this posted as a true niger but looks nothing like what i posted from my book??

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=124714&hl=

picture tag says

the most rare and elegant of piranha is the black piranha,serrasalmus niger from brazil.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

redpiranhas4 said:


> HI IVE BEEN AROUND ON THIS SITE FOR A SHORT WHILE BUT NEVER SEEN THIS PIRANHA ,WHEN U GUYS TALK ABOUT BLACK PIRANHA I NORMALLY SEE RHOMS BUT NEVER ONE OF THESE,IVE GOT THIS PICTURE FROM ONE OF MY BOOKS ALTHOUGH IT DOES SAY IT IS VERY RARE AND CALLED SERRASALMUS NIGER ,BUT WOW IT IS A GOOD LOOKIN FISH AND WOULD LOVE ONE


I have that book. I belive it is a caribe in breeding color. I have seen other pics with multiple fish in the same color.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

TheFishCatcher's black s.rhombeus


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Man I would love to find me one of them


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

that looks more like it henry


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

What a cool looking P.


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

amazing looking fish !!!


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

they look great


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

thats a rhom guys... serrasalmus niger was what they use to call rhoms, they replaced it with serrasalmus rhombeus... thats just a VERY black specimen, just like ash's old one... some are just darker then others... that one being as dark as it gets.... whereas some(most) have the greyish color to them


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes, It's S. rhombeus

Here's a picture of mine.

View attachment 110396


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> HI IVE BEEN AROUND ON THIS SITE FOR A SHORT WHILE BUT NEVER SEEN THIS PIRANHA ,WHEN U GUYS TALK ABOUT BLACK PIRANHA I NORMALLY SEE RHOMS BUT NEVER ONE OF THESE,IVE GOT THIS PICTURE FROM ONE OF MY BOOKS ALTHOUGH IT DOES SAY IT IS VERY RARE AND CALLED SERRASALMUS NIGER ,BUT WOW IT IS A GOOD LOOKIN FISH AND WOULD LOVE ONE


I have that book. I belive it is a caribe in breeding color. I have seen other pics with multiple fish in the same color.
[/quote]

that aint no caribe...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

got to admit that is one of the blackest rhoms i have seen and before i started with shoaling p,s i use to keep rhoms....


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

amazing fish







i can see why you would want one


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks like some one used black shoe polish on it .


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

redpiranhas4 said:


> HI IVE BEEN AROUND ON THIS SITE FOR A SHORT WHILE BUT NEVER SEEN THIS PIRANHA ,WHEN U GUYS TALK ABOUT BLACK PIRANHA I NORMALLY SEE RHOMS BUT NEVER ONE OF THESE,IVE GOT THIS PICTURE FROM ONE OF MY BOOKS ALTHOUGH IT DOES SAY IT IS VERY RARE AND CALLED SERRASALMUS NIGER ,BUT WOW IT IS A GOOD LOOKIN FISH AND WOULD LOVE ONE


hey i have that same book, ive never seen one that black in person, cant wait to finally get a chance though


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a dead? S. rhombeus... i believe the pic is dark since i can't see his red eyes...







!


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jaxx said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~
[/quote]
Jus caus you black don mak you black da'.
Like my jive?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jaxx said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~
[/quote]
Jus caus you black don mak you black da'.
Like my jive?
[/quote]
I don't follow you.....


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~
[/quote]
Jus caus you black don mak you black da'.
Like my jive?
[/quote]
I don't follow you.....








[/quote]
Sorry, I got carried away.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

That fish isnt a pygocentrus...... It has serrated belly scutes. It looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

In fact that pic was taked from Manolito Pinkguni's book "Piranhas Keeping and Breeding Them In Captivity", and according to Frank (hastatus) it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus (http://www.opefe.com/Ppubbooks.html) ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

In fact that pic was taked from Manolito Pinkguni's book "Piranhas Keeping and Breeding Them In Captivity", and according to Frank (hastatus) it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus (http://www.opefe.com/Ppubbooks.html) ...








[/quote]
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> The reason i say caribe is the head/mouth stucture. The rhombus has a bigger mouth-longer jaw. This fish has the mouth of a pygo(short jaw). Caribes are known to go this black during spawning. This is a wild caught fish photographed in S. America-hence really black.


I believe it is a Pygocentrus nattereri, I don't think it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus for the reasons jaxx has already stated.

I also have this book and there is a LOT of information that is off, since it is an old book. I would not at all be surprised if this is a Pygocentrus in it's breeding colors.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

In fact that pic was taked from Manolito Pinkguni's book "Piranhas Keeping and Breeding Them In Captivity", and according to Frank (hastatus) it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus (http://www.opefe.com/Ppubbooks.html) ...:nod:
[/quote]
Thanks for the correction.








[/quote]


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

o man, i was into sparkly diamond rhoms, now i like that black again haha


----------

